# How to make portmaster install latest version of dependencies



## kenyloveg (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi, fellows
 I've got some questions here:

How to make portmaster install latest version of dependencies, example install mail/postfix with openldap support, need to install openldap, but i want openldap-server-2.4.26 to be installed, not openldap-server-2.3.43?
How to remove package configurations made by first time "make install clean", so that i can choose which module to be compiled again?
Thanks and have a good day.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2011)

kenyloveg said:
			
		

> 1. how to make portmaster install latest version of dependencies,


It does that by default.



> ex:install postfix with openldap support, need to install openldap, but i want openldap-server-2.4.26 to be installed, not openldap-server-2.3.43 ?


If I'm not mistaken 2.4.x is the standard, unless another version is already installed.



> 2. how to remove package configurations made by first time "make install clean", so that i can choose which module to be compiled again?


`# make rmconfig` or `# make rmconfig-recursive` See ports(7).


----------



## kenyloveg (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi, SirDice
 That openldap thing is just a example. Let's make a more reasonable example, install dovecot with postgresql support, will default install postgresql84, not postgresql91...... Then how to install latest version dependencies like this?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2011)

It depends. For some ports you can set which version you want. For example for MySQL you can add to /etc/make.conf:

```
DEFAULT_MYSQL_VER=51
```
This would use MySQL version 5.1.x. For PostgreSQL:

```
DEFAULT_PGSQL_VER=84
```

Similar variables exist for others. Have a look at the scripts in /usr/ports/Mk/.


----------



## kenyloveg (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi, SirDice
 Thanks for your reply.
What i can do now is to install all of these software/dependencies by portmaster, then make sure the version is the latest one, otherwise i have to start over:

install latest version one by one, to avoid dependencies, start from software with less dependency.
modify .mk files under /usr/ports/Mk/, then portmaster
Is there anyway for me to choose which version during portmaster finding different version of dependencies?
Guess not......i can live with this......


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2011)

kenyloveg said:
			
		

> 2. modify .mk files under /usr/ports/Mk/,


Do NOT modify any of those scripts! It will break the entire ports system!



> Is there anyway for me to choose which version during portmaster finding different version of dependencies?


Yes, you set them, like the examples I gave you for MySQL and PostgreSQL, in /etc/make.conf.


----------



## kenyloveg (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi, SirDice
 There is no such /etc/make.conf file, where should i find it?
Thanks.


----------



## kenyloveg (Aug 10, 2011)

ok, i figured that i need to make  a new one...
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?...ion=0&manpath=FreeBSD+8.2-RELEASE&format=html


----------

